# calf bloat?



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

My daughters little 4-h steer wouldn't take his bottle tonight, he does look a little bloated. I tried to find what to do with him on here but couldn't find any relevent answers.
I gave him a mouth full soda, which he didn't like and some onyx eright now minerals next. He has has a mouth full of the minerals every week. I think he will be one month old on the 7th.

All the other calfs ate fine, they have a bottle 2 x a day calf grain, hay. Yesterday we cleaned their pen good and put down fresh straw I'm worried he may have chowed down on that. 

What should I give him?

Also how often should we be routinely worming the calfs? Or any other things they should have? They have had one calf shot 2 weeks ago by the local vet for show. 
thanks SherrieC


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

How's the calf this morning? Pepto bismal...Does he have a temperature? Topside


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Well, somebody has misplace the thermometer, argh. His ears are the same temp as the others, and he attacked feriously his bottle this morning. Plus was munching his hay and grain. nobody seems to have any loose stools. Hopefully he is o.k. as he is my daughters dear baby.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

If you ever have one bloat again, you can mix the baking soda with water to make it easier to go down.

I use one or two tablespoons of soda with one pint of warm water and then either bottle feed it, or use a big syringe. Rubbing their belly & walking afterwards.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

A chunk of Tide dry powder detergent about the size of a walnut can be given for bloat, if that is what it really is.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Keep checking his stools; sometimes they will bloat a day or so before they start to scour.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks I will do that, of course we keep a close eye on the babies!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Tide detergent? I'd save that for the washing machine and your clothes....Topside


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

I am guessing the defoamer in the detergent is the Thinking behind the tide. There are food grade defoamers. You might consider using one of those. There are nasty things in laundry soaps including formaldehyde. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

